# More on migrating from i386 to amd64



## trwzm (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I installed and configured a couple of i386 installations before I realized that the amd64 build was compatible with x64. 

Now that I plan to migrate, does anyone know of an easy way to script configuration and updates?

Thanks,

-Rusty


----------



## zhoopin (Jul 28, 2012)

Same Thread
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11019


----------

